# A few of the family critters



## TICA (Apr 5, 2013)

This is Wilson.  He's a Draft cross and was feeling quite perky the day the pic was taken.


This is my daughter riding him on the beach last year.  Getting the tooties wet!



I can't download the rest but will give it try later.  Still one dog, another horse and three cats to go....


----------



## TICA (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't know how those last two pictures go on the post, but if any of you know how to delete them = feel free!!

Think I removed them....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2013)

Wilson is a beauty, and I love the beach picture with your daughter!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 5, 2013)

Wilson is a stout fellow...looks like he could pull a wagon all day, and take you trail riding in the evening.  He's definitely one that would make your butt look smaller..LOL  I love to see kids interested in riding.


----------



## TICA (Apr 8, 2013)

Wilson is a stout fellow and that's why I have him.  I figure that when I can't get my butt on him anymore, I should still be able drive a cart.  We shall see - for now, I still ride him.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 8, 2013)

I thought of Wilson when I saw this...LOL...not making fun of Wilson, I would probably make his butt look small


----------



## TICA (Apr 8, 2013)

That exact picture was my facebook picture for about a year.  And.... go ahead and make fun of him - I do it all the time!!


----------

